
iPhone Is Already Made in America - gyre007
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-12/apple-s-iphones-are-already-made-in-u-s-not-china
======
ohiovr
"It wouldn’t take much for Apple Inc. to have U.S.-sold iPhones made outside
China."

Like it wouldn't take much to move TV manufacturing back to the USA in the
90s. But that did not happen. I think there is one TV maker in the US left but
the vast majority is made elsewhere and there is "nothing special" about the
ones made here.

